# Wirng diagrams



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

Anyone got main electrial diagrams for an 85 URQ ? Not intereseted so much in engine diagrams , got that from Martin's page. Looking for body/interior etc. I got back working on my Q this week, got it running well, want to take care of the rest of it's basket case full of problems next week during the xmas/ new year lull at the shop.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Wirng diagrams (rallyedude)*

As far as I know, they are basically the same as the diagrams for the 4000, and are included in both the Bentley and Haynes manuals.


----------

